# Low PH & KH using ADA Aqua Soil



## damgyeah (Apr 7, 2018)

I have 3 weeks old tank on ADA aqua soil with bunch of plants.
Trying to cycle the tank before adding any livestocks in.

But here in Seattle we have extremely soft water about 6 PH and 0 KH from tap
I've been using cuttlebone and Seachem Alkalinity Buffer to boost it up but my local store told me use potassium instead like ADA Green Brighty K stuff

Not sure what to do...


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Leave it be..... ADA soil will adsorb kH and drop pH, that's one of its selling features. Don't work against the substrate, work with it.


----------



## damgyeah (Apr 7, 2018)

Quagulator said:


> Leave it be..... ADA soil will adsorb kH and drop pH, that's one of its selling features. Don't work against the substrate, work with it.


That's a selling point? I get it how low ph and kh can be beneficial for plants but then how do you keep livestocks like shrimp and fish?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Brighty K will add a bit of KH since it's made of potassium carbonate. Just follow ADA's directions. They know what they're talking about.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

damgyeah said:


> That's a selling point? I get it how low ph and kh can be beneficial for plants but then how do you keep livestocks like shrimp and fish?


You keep them in a pH of 6.0

All the impressive tanks on the internet that use ADA are likely in the 6's for pH, and they all have shrimp and fish. Some fish and shrimp require pH's even below 6.0.


----------



## damgyeah (Apr 7, 2018)

Quagulator said:


> You keep them in a pH of 6.0
> 
> All the impressive tanks on the internet that use ADA are likely in the 6's for pH, and they all have shrimp and fish. Some fish and shrimp require pH's even below 6.0.


I see, I thought they add livestock for display and visual purposes temporary.

I guess I'm a bit confused because I read somewhere that Alkalinity is the most important element to monitor, maybe that's for reef tank?

Anyways hopely my Amano shrimps and tetras survive...


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

Throw some stone in there.
Although i was on seattle water with aquasoil for a long time and had no problems, so there may be something going on. Hit up some of the local club members, they've been adjusting to Cedar river water parameters for decades, and will set you straight.


----------

